# Funny Picture Of The Day



## Ricci (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought we could use this thread for posting funny pictures u have , I collect them , as I love to laugh

I thought Id post this one that made me laugh so hard

Photo-shopped or not as long as its funny .. feel free to add your favorite!!

Thanks!


----------



## Karren (Dec 4, 2008)

Hahaha. Nice Ricci!! I have some great funny dog and cat ones my SIL emailed me.. I'll post them later.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol funny!





Here's a few I had saved on my comp. (They're not photography though, just pictures)



















(haha I think that ones kinda cute



)


----------



## tinktink22 (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL those are all too funny!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG lol, I needed those today!!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL those are great


----------



## Ricci (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's a few more


----------



## Darla (Dec 5, 2008)

Boogie Cats!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2008)

some are really funny.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 5, 2008)

lol. Those are funny! (way to state the obvious Rosie)


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 5, 2008)

Hahahah I love the Who Wants to Be A Millionaire one!


----------



## Ricci (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Anthea (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm liking this thread, love the pics Ricci


----------



## Roxie (Dec 7, 2008)

love them!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 9, 2008)

Thuoght i'd add one from my private collection hehehe my son in his Borat man-kini watching Borat movie..He loves it.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha! Those pics are funny


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG!! Those are all so funny! I needed that today! Im about to leave to go to work ( 3rd shift 630p to 630a) and I needed that! Thanks!


----------



## fawp (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## McRubel (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Galena (Dec 15, 2008)

haha these are awesome


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol McRubel those are good!

I found one today that made be LOL


----------



## Darla (Jan 6, 2009)

those are good Krista


----------



## Ricci (Jan 6, 2009)

That blending in one kinda harsh


----------



## McRubel (Jan 11, 2009)

Well since we've had some sad news around here on MUT I thought we needed some more funny pics.


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn148/Sing_Melokia/Blending_In.jpg


----------



## chromacolour (Jan 29, 2009)

The blending in one is hilarious! Lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## McRubel (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Ozee (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## chromacolour (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL good ones hahaha


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2009)

Lmao I love this thread!! lol hehe


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 2, 2009)

An animated picture LOL



omg the head ...


----------



## Ricci (Feb 2, 2009)

Gawd I hope they gave the dog a cupcake


----------



## McRubel (Feb 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHA!!! PurpleRain I love that clip with the dog!!!! I saw it on tv too! Poor thing! It wants a cupcake so badly!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHAHAHA!!! PurpleRain I love that clip with the dog!!!! I saw it on tv too! Poor thing! It wants a cupcake so badly!!!



haha it's hilarious every time I see it


----------



## Ozee (Feb 2, 2009)

LMAO oh my goodness that poor puppy.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2009)

These are all too good!

LMAO!!


----------



## Dark Ninfa (Feb 10, 2009)

lol lol lol

I love this Topic


----------



## candygalore (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol.the one with the dog praying is so cute, and the one with the kid at sleep that one was pretty funny! Smiley why so serious. Thankz for the pics.


----------



## twinsa (Feb 26, 2009)

lol, they are so funny!! i love them~


----------

